# Throwing in the towel!!



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have been trying for 2 weeks and 1 day to pad train the fluffs. I have been following a strict feeding schedule and potty schedule. I put them in my small Iris pen with washable pee pads down and have sprayed an attractent and also put some of their pee on it. I put them in the pen individually for 10 minutes and then switch out so on and so forth and put them back in their crates i feed them wait 30 minutes and the same routine. I then set the timer for an hour and then go through the whole routine again. I have an expen that they go in when i'm at work instead of confining to a crate and they have peed in their beds and pooped in the ex pen and Riley even pooped in his crate. This has been going on for two weeks and i have lost all hope of pad training. Even if i go to bed late i set the alarm to get up at 5 to adhere to the schedule. I feed breakfast and dinner at the same time every night. I figured what goes in must come out. I just don't know what to do anymore. We are going back to outdoor training and hopefully everyone will be happier. I'm just so frustrated that i failed, but i'm getting some upset and irritable that it's not good for me or all that's involved. So it's back to the great outdoors. Do they just not get it or are they just extra stubborn?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Take heart, Debbie! :hugging:
I guess it is no easy switch.
If you are annoyed at it, take a little break from it.
You can always try again another time.
I know the back and forth would confuse them, but it is probably better than you feeling frusterated.
I guess they are really used to holding it and don't think that they are "allowed" to pee inside.
When you do resume training, give a little treat everytime they use the wee-wee pad.
As they are so used to outdoors, what if you bring the pad outdoors?
Would they go on it then?
If they were on a leash, and you bring them to their usual potty spot that has the pad on top of it?

Eventually, ONE of them should catch on and when the other two see the one getting a treat for going on it...it should snowball.

Just an idea...


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Or what if you tried astroturf or something like grass?

For my two pups, Paris caught on right away, immediately.
Coco TOOK MONTHS! Maybe that will make you feel better?
They had the same influences but are still individuals.

But it is so worth it, and winters here aren't an option to go outside.


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

I was going to suggest the same thing... Maybe try something like this and spray the attractant on this? I can sympothize with the frustration... big time.

Potty Patch- As Seen on TV - Training - Training & Behavior - PetSmart


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Canada said:


> Or what if you tried astroturf or something like grass?
> 
> For my two pups, Paris caught on right away, immediately.
> Coco TOOK MONTHS! Maybe that will make you feel better?
> ...





kissmyhorse said:


> I was going to suggest the same thing... Maybe try something like this and spray the attractant on this? I can sympothize with the frustration... big time.
> 
> Potty Patch- As Seen on TV - Training - Training & Behavior - PetSmart


 

Thank you ladies, i may try the Potty Patch it's worth a try. I have praised lavishly and given the tastiest of treats the few times that they have gone in their degsinated area. I know that if i had let them run loose through the house they would have had no problem going in the house, so it's not about not going in the house. I'll order the potty patch and see it that helps. Thank you both for your suggestions.

I wanted to use the pads because we have been getting so much rain lately at least one huge storm a day with thunder and lightening and i'm afraid of lightening and if i don't want to go in it i defintely don't want the pups to go out in it.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Has anyone else used the Potty Patch or something similar to grass?

If any of your fluffs are mischief makers they might attempt to drag off the astroturf.
At least that is what one of mine did (Ahem! Paris!)

Maybe you could buy fake astroturf at a store and make your own?

I LOVE the Ugodog potty. As is keeps their paws clean.
It also doesn't resemble a carpet, like the wee wee pads do.
I bought it because misheif maker Paris would try to chew the wee wee pads. 
And I know other members use a similar grate system, made of wood on the outside.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I honestly would just stick to regular pee pads. You don't need any of those gimmick products like Potty Patch or Ugodog. I read horrible reviews on them cause if they ever have soft stools it sticks to the product and is really messy.
Your pups probably just need more practice getting the hang of using pee pads. Don't worry....just keep trying and eventually they will get it. At first my malt would shred them and play with them but now she knows exactly what it is used for.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

aww Debbie I feel for you my friend. I don't have any suggestions but I wanted to give you a big HUG, your such a good mommy.
Matilda and B&B go outside and at night Matilda will go on a pee pad, B&B would squat where ever so we have to watch her very close at night


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> aww Debbie I feel for you my friend. I don't have any suggestions but I wanted to give you a big HUG, your such a good mommy.
> Matilda and B&B go outside and at night Matilda will go on a pee pad, B&B would squat where ever so we have to watch her very close at night


 
Thank you Paula, i needed that. I feel like i failed as a mommy, i can't even get my pups pad trained properly. 

I sent an email to the trainer that we went to two weeks ago, to see if she had any suggestions. We are at least getting the barking to be a little better.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Debbie, I feel your pain. Zoey and Emy were at one time pad trained but both want to go outside. I have a fenced yard so we all agreed that outside was cool. While we were in Gulfport I tried to get everyone using potty pads but that didn't work well. I actually ended up with some potty in the house problems from attempting to go back to the pads. I gave up.
I did buy one of the potty patch things and it didn't work at all. Not one of them paid any attention to it. I sent it to my son and his dogs won't use it either. 
I hope you get everything worked out soon. I know how frustrating it can be.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry you're feeling frustrated! Sophie used to go potty outdoors, too, but I wanted her to start using potty pads because of the rain. When she used to potty outdoors, she would generally go in this one spot in the grass, so I took a pad and rubbed some of her urine on it, and then I placed the pad on that one patch of grass she'd always go on. I'd tell her, "Go potty." When she'd go, I'd treat her. I did this for a couple of days, and then I moved the pad indoors to where I wanted it. This worked for us.

I think I should also mention that Sophie was pad trained when I first got her, but I wanted her to start going outdoors, so I trained her to go potty outside. When it started to rain here, I changed my mind, so I pretty much had to retrain her to use the potty pads. Have your fluffs been going potty outdoors from the get-go? If so, I'm sure this habit would be a lot tougher to break.

I hope you hang in there! I'm sure your hard work and patience will pay off in the end. Good luck!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

We have that fake grass with the tray, and neither of mine would pay any attention to it. I wouldn't waste my money if I were you.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

I bought that fake grass Potty Patch for Chloe and all she used it for was as collector of her toys and chew treats. Not once did she think of it as a place to do her business, just a play mat.

But then again, Chloe is 100% pad trained. I have the opposite problem. When I take her for walks, she will hold it in until we get home, then runs to the pad to pee or poop.

In fact during long car trips, I bring lots of pads because when we stop for gas or food or restroom breaks, I have to lay out a pad next to the car or she won't go at all.

Little breeds are very stubborn and unfortunately, once they get into a routine, it's hard to break. Hang in there......


----------

